# Problems with poo - really need help



## viviennef (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi, I'm having a nightmare with Daniel at the moment. Toilet training hasn't been going great but for a while he was wearing pants during the day and a nappy at night. However, he would not poo in the toilet. Lately he's been refusing to wear pants, just wants a nappy on all the time but now he won't poo even in the nappy! He keeps straining as if he's trying to do it but only very little bits are coming out. We took him to the doctor who prescribed lactulose and a five day course of suppositories. The suppository worked almost straight away but he was crying the whole time and he was really distressed. I've just given him one every second day and he's only had two so far, but on the days I don't he's not pooing at all.

I just don't know what to do. I'm starting to wonder if it's a physical problem he's got or is it psychological? What can I do to help him?

Viv


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Viv

Many children wont poo on the toilet, Im wondering if its worth you contact your HV and talking to ERIC (google eric its a really helpful website).

Try and see your HV next week to try and stop this deveopling into a regular pattern.

Let me know how you get on.

Jx


----------



## viviennef (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi Jeanette. I spoke to my HV who advised not to give Daniel the suppository as she said it's too stressful and upsetting to give to a child of Daniel's age. She said to increase the dose of lactulose and hopefully that should help. However, I thought when he looked like he was straining that he was trying to push the poo out but now when I see him straining, I've realised that he's clenching and trying not to poo. This is resulting in maybe little bits coming out but he's obviously holding the rest in. I'm going though stacks on nappies as he's staining the nappies even though he's not properly pooing. I just don't know what to do without making it more of an issue. Help!

Viv


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Vivienne

Have you been able to look at the ERIC website? There is also a helpline which would be worth you calling.

Also, try and find out (your hv or gp will know, if they dont contact the PALS coordinator for your area) if there is a childrens continent clinic in your area.

Jxx


----------

